# Speakers help!!



## Snoopy12 (Dec 14, 2012)

I want to build a system around my in-laws new Samsung 60" 6 series TV. The room is fairly large with hardwood floors opening into the kitchen and so sound is drowned out very easily if anyone is in the kitchen.

I wanted to build the system around the Onkyo NR616 and just start with 3 front channels. My in-laws are giving me a tight budget but I am hoping to convince them for more later to build on the system. The budget is set for $200 for the 3 speakers after the receiver.

Any suggestions??


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

tonyvdb recommended this in another thread, i think it would be appropriate for you too.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak....1-Network-Theater-Package-w/ipod-dock/1.html 
When budgets are as tight as the one you are working with you have to be realistic about what you can accomplish and also be realistic about adding on later meaning 99% of the time it won't ever happen.
If by chance some more money comes available for better speakers the AVR is more than good enough to build on.
My bet is the in-laws will be very pleased with the HTIB solution.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Floorstanding or bookshelf speakers? Have you tried the craigslist in your area to see what is available used?

http://www.fluance.com/products/SX.eng--3.html is the least expensive speaker brand I have every recommended. However, remember you get what you pay for


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

More important than the center channel is the subwoofer. Get a pair of Pioneer Andrew Jones bookshelf speakers and spend the rest on the best subwoofer you can find for the remaining balance. This suggestion didn't account for speaker stands, by the way.


----------

